# JL Bowtie Brigade R1 Slot Cars (Prototypes)



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hello! 
I just wanted to let everyone know that I have been given the okay to release some of the images of the Bowtie Brigade R1 slot cars.

Please remember that these are not the "finished product" but working samples.
These images were emailed to me yesterday afternoon and I confirmed with RC2/PM that I have been given the right to release them.

I have uploaded the images to my website at www.motorcitytoyz.com 

The direct link to the page with the images that were released to me is: 
http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/ComingSoon.html

Please email me if you have any questions.

Thanks! Have a great weekend.

Jeff Clemence 
Motor City Toyz


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the link.

Very nice looking cars.



Thanks,
Matt


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Bring em on


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I gotta get me a couple of those 59s. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Drool.................*

 Me too Capt Fred. Some great custom potential there. Thanks MCT. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Can anyone say Vintage Stockers )

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They are going to be sooo cool!!!!


----------

